# Open source FreeNAS makes inroads in enterprise data storage



## Beastie7 (Oct 8, 2015)

http://searchstorage.techtarget.com...eNAS-makes-inroads-in-enterprise-data-storage

Looks like iX is doing pretty well for themselves. Very interesting customer base examples. Keep up the good work iX!


----------



## Oko (Oct 8, 2015)

I am happy to read that NAS4Free also got some wind into its sails as well. For the long time NAS4Free looked all but dead. I actually preferred their clean interface to FreeNAS but the lack of few basic feature (ZFS replication comes to mind) and good documentation (in particularly comparing to FreeNAS kick ass documentation) made me FreeNAS user. I have only two FreeNAS servers and we have no plans to add more. Actually it is likely in the future that I will replace those FreeNAS boxes with TrueOS or even vanilla FreeBSD.


----------

